# Separate Car Audio Section?



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

I have seen a few posts recently regarding car audi systems and when searching on aftermarket head units and such, found a whole load more of things to sift through.

Whilst the search tool for this is great it does make for a lot of flicking through and I think it would be cool to have a section that is dedicated to car audio. Perhaps it's not as popular on the TT's as a lot of people have the BOSE speakers and choose not to thange things around, but would be interesting to see all ideas in one place.

Goes a bit more than just HU's of course, then looking at aftermarket systems, soundproofing, boot installs, subs and so forth.

Just a thought.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi uzzieman

The TT forum is come up to being 10 years old, and give or take a few new forums the basic structure has always remained the same.

Over the years we have seen other forums come and go - and in our experience too many forums will sub-divide, become confusing and end up being stagnant with people losing interest or a particular area becomes quiet. If we split out Car Audi, you then have to look at splitting out mods, tech, mechanical etc etc the list goes on.

The longevity of this forum is because of its relatively simple layout. 

Cheers


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with KmP.

By adding a few extra forum areas you may ruin the TT Forum overall by making it too large and therefore making the content thin.

Suggest you use an ebay link to a list of your items or even if you list them in one go and then revise prices regularly on things unsold... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

